# Abdeckung für Touch Panel



## piffpaff (19 Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Abdeckung für ein Touch Panel das auf der schaltschrank Tür montiert wird, und in der Zementindustrie zum Einsatz kommen soll. 

Allerdings sollte die Abdeckung leicht zu montieren sein, und Preislich im Rahmen bleiben.

Das Teil von ...... ist beides nicht. 

Freue mich über jede Antwort

Gruß

piffpaff


----------



## vierlagig (19 Dezember 2007)

piffpaff schrieb:


> Das Teil von ...... ist beides nicht.



also ein hinweis, z.B. ein R, das mit dem TT, wäre schon hilfreich  ... meinst du die?


----------



## Hermann (19 Dezember 2007)

jakob schaltschränke, eine 2te tür die man aufschliessen kann 
gibts glaubu ich auch von rittal wird da aber sicher teurer sein
einfahc mal auf der herstellerseiten schauen


----------



## piffpaff (20 Dezember 2007)

Richtig, die mit dem R und TT meine ich. Das ding soll ja auch wieder nach China gehen, darum darf es auch nix kosten. 





vierlagig schrieb:


> also ein hinweis, z.B. ein R, das mit dem TT, wäre schon hilfreich  ... meinst du die?


----------



## Hr_Rossi (21 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

hab mal im Säurebereich die Schutzhauben von Siemens eingesetzt, hat eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert und kosten irgendwas zwischen 70 bis 80€.
6AV6574-1AE00-4AX0


----------



## godi (21 Dezember 2007)

Hr_Rossi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mal im Säurebereich die Schutzhauben von Siemens eingesetzt, hat eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert und kosten irgendwas zwischen 70 bis 80€.
> 6AV6574-1AE00-4AX0



Hallo!

Kostete 87€ laut Siemenskatalog.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (14 Januar 2008)

Rittal hat doch Fenster im Programm.

Weiss zwar nicht was die kosten, aber die Teile sind sogar abschliessbar.

Versuchs mal damit....


----------



## MEGATRON (29 Januar 2008)

Dabbes vorm Herrn schrieb:


> Rittal hat doch Fenster im Programm.
> 
> Weiss zwar nicht was die kosten, aber die Teile sind sogar abschliessbar.
> 
> Versuchs mal damit....


 
700mm x 470mm kostet 110 Euro


----------

